# Bear Bait



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

I found a source for bear bait at reasonable prices in the U.P. PM me for details. He has LOTS!

Hugh


----------



## Diego2121 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm heading to the U.P. in two weeks for bear and need a place to p/u some bait. Can you help? I was thinking of stopping at bearsbait in pinconning.


----------



## U.P. In Da Woods (Aug 8, 2007)

where are you going to hunt at
Ray's feedmill in norway usally has good sellection, there is a couple peple in Iron river that sells it, dont remember the name of the guy in marquette anymore, when i went down state a couple of weeks ago (dont remember where at) about half way from the bridge to escanaba there was a sign at the road (south side) bait for sale
good luck
steve
I have the third hunt also


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Best Spot I found for bear bait is a place in Powers in the U.P. If your going through that area he is about three miles West of powers..easy to find just follow the signs. 

His Phone number is 906-497-5625

He has a ton of stuff just picked up more last weekend. I bought a 55 gallon drum of granolla and circus peanuts. Drum of Granolla was $50 and circus peanuts $5 a box.


----------

